# Strela



## dapper

New Strela arrived









First time I've seen one in real life & very pleased with it









Dropped my camera though & the pictures are now even more blurry than my usual efforts


----------



## jasonm

Nice one Dapper









These are great looking watches


----------



## raketakat

dapper said:


> Dropped my camera though & the pictures are now even more blurry than my usual efforts


I've been wondering how you get those sophisticated effects in your photos







.

I'll try it  .

I've never seen one of these 'live'. Does it look and feel substantial and well put together








?


----------



## PhilM

Nice watch you've got there Dapper









Here was mine yesterday










But then the postie arrived this morning with a new strap







Worked out really good as I have been getting the urge to buy another watch at the moment. Hopefully this strap should keep me going for a few more weeks


















One final wrist shot


----------



## Roger

The only thing that I dont like with mine, is the etching/engraving on the glassback.


----------



## PhilM

Roger said:


> The only thing that I dont like with mine, is the etching/engraving on the glassback.


Me to Roger, I have tried sourcing a clear back from a few ebay sellers but no luck


----------



## Roger

Phil,

I haven't gone that far yet....it just bugs me..obscures the movement a bit...wonder if another 3133 back would fit?

Roger


----------



## r1ch

Don't all gasp with horror, cos I've done this and it works..









If the lettering is printed onto the glass you can remove it with a sharp scalpel blade gently scraping it away with the tip. The ultra smooth surface of the glass means that the blade won't scratch it, (I promise!), and any residue can be cleaned off with lighter fluid, (Zippo stuff seems particularly good for some reason







), to leave a clean display back. I've done this a number of times on Seikos and it works a treat.

Rich

Lovely Strela BTW - I'm *really* thinking I ought to get me one of those


----------



## knuteols

Excellent watch dapper - wouldn't mind one of those myself







May I ask approx. how much they go for ( new? )?

Knut


----------



## makky

Those white Strelas are fab.

Here's my black one -










I do think they look better on plain straps.

Ian, these modern Strelas are very well made. The dial is a step up from the Aviator chrono. It's beautifully detailed and the domed crystal really sets it off.

There's some variation with the finish on the hands. I've seen black dials with black painted hands. I prefer the chrome ones on mine. Poljot either just grab whatever is in the parts bin, or they vary the hands to extend the "limited" edition for another 999.

My only criticism is the rather narrow pushers. They look great but dig into your fingertips.

Anybody out there got one of the new Poljot Spitfire chronos? I've been eyeing them up and was wondering about quality.


----------



## Russ

Here's mine, I love it...







the black one looks great Makky.


----------



## bluejay

Russ said:


> Here's mine, I love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black one looks great Makky.


In black


----------



## oldfogey

Lovely watches, guys, good to see the variety and different straps, ta!


----------



## blackandgolduk

Just to echo some of the comments already made...

I've got a black faced Strella, bought it new last spring for Â£140 and to be honest I don't think you can go wrong at that price. Looks wise it really is stunning in the 'flesh', the finish is great (esp. at the price point) and it keeps really good time once it's settled down - mine's at about -6/7 secs per day without any adjustment, I may have a fiddle at some point when I've got the time...

The thing that's really nice about it is the fact that even though there's a lot going on on the face, it doesn't look cluttered. The combination of polished/brushed steel is a great balance and I've had a lot of comments from people. Its easily of my favourite looking watches at any level.


----------



## Bareges

Well Done Alan,

They are rather nice aren't they









































http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i103/Bar...BlackStrela.jpg

Keep going you now need the "3017s"...............


----------



## PhilM

Nice completed collection you have there Charles







I bet that makes it hard to decide what to wear in the morning


----------



## Bareges

PhilM said:


> Nice completed collection you have there Charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that makes it hard to decide what to wear in the morning


Thank you and it does...........although the hot weather has temporarily ruled out the 3017s - they are very water/moisture averse!!

Sorry couldn't help a dose of showing off


----------



## PhilM

No problem with showing off it's always nice to see some lovley watches


----------



## dapper

Some great strap combinations & photos!

I think I may have to get a black dial one as well, it looks _so_ good









I love the bracelets too, are they Poljot?

Phil, is your new strap a TSS?

Cheers


----------



## hakim

I've just put in my order for a white dial Strela. Always wanted one







andthey don't seem to come up for sale on RLT









Alan, is that bund strap one of Roys? Looks really nice though I can't see you going out of the house with that, what with the heat wave you guys are going through at the moment


----------



## PhilM

Hi Alan yes it's from there


----------



## oldfogey

Bluejay, which strap is that on yours?


----------



## dapper

hakim said:


> Alan, is that bund strap one of Roys?


It's a 19mm Timefactors, Hakim


----------



## dapper

First shots with the new camera:


----------



## jonsedar

dapper said:


> First shots with the new camera:


...looks familiar.............









glad you like it Alan, it's a very well balanced watch - dial, hands, case, crown, pushers - gorgeous. I kinda miss it!

jon


----------



## dapper

jonsedar said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> First shots with the new camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...looks familiar.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you like it Alan, it's a very well balanced watch - dial, hands, case, crown, pushers - gorgeous. I kinda miss it!
> 
> jon
Click to expand...

Are you mixing me up with someone else Jon?
















Mine's fresh in this week from Germany


----------



## hakim

> It's a 19mm Timefactors, Hakim


Thanks Alan!


----------



## jonsedar

dapper said:


> jonsedar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> First shots with the new camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...looks familiar.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you like it Alan, it's a very well balanced watch - dial, hands, case, crown, pushers - gorgeous. I kinda miss it!
> 
> jon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you mixing me up with someone else Jon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's fresh in this week from Germany
Click to expand...
















now I'm confused!









sorry Alan, I knew that a. I'd sold my strela and b. I remembered dealing with you..... put 2 + 2 and made 3 1/2!

... my apologies to the chap I sold the Strela to, I cant remember who it was now... hope he's enjoying though, as most certainly will you Alan.

I'm off to massage my poor brain........


----------



## bowie

very nice dapper,here is mine got it for my 17th birthday from my mom,wont part with it i am now 47.

have had red hands put on the sub dials.have got the original ones also,pictures crap sorry.










bowie


----------



## dapper

Well, well. My new Strela has stopped working









I wonder what German after-sales service is like


----------



## hakim

> dapper Posted Jul 23 2006, 01:30 PM
> 
> Well, well. My new Strela has stopped working
> 
> I wonder what German after-sales service is like


Oh bugger!







Sorry to hear about that Dapper. Let us know how it goes will ya?

Did it just stop? or it fell? Any weired sounds coming from within?


----------



## dapper

hakim said:


> dapper Posted Jul 23 2006, 01:30 PM
> 
> Well, well. My new Strela has stopped working
> 
> I wonder what German after-sales service is like
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bugger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that Dapper. Let us know how it goes will ya?
> 
> Did it just stop? or it fell? Any weired sounds coming from within?
Click to expand...

It just stopped, overnight, in the watch-box. There were no drops, knocks or rattles from within.

I emailed the seller & had an immediate reply asking me to return it. I've done this & await a response - will keep you posted


----------



## hakim

> It just stopped, overnight, in the watch-box. There were no drops, knocks or rattles from within.
> 
> I emailed the seller & had an immediate reply asking me to return it. I've done this & await a response - will keep you posted


We bought from the same seller and he does seem to be on the ball. I'm sure you'll get good service from him. Probably a complete watch replacement! 

Its being apart from the watch that really bugs!


----------



## pluto

great pictures, if the only watch on earth that would fit my was a strela then i'd be happy


----------



## pluto

pluto said:


> great pictures, if the only watch on earth that would fit my was a strela then i'd be happy


that should read, great pictures, if the only watch on earth that would fit my wrist was a strela then i'd be happy


----------



## dapper

hakim said:


> It just stopped, overnight, in the watch-box. There were no drops, knocks or rattles from within.
> 
> I emailed the seller & had an immediate reply asking me to return it. I've done this & await a response - will keep you posted
> 
> 
> 
> We bought from the same seller and he does seem to be on the ball. I'm sure you'll get good service from him. Probably a complete watch replacement!
> 
> Its being apart from the watch that really bugs!
Click to expand...

My Strela came back from Germany today









Good to have it back & running OK........


----------



## James

Make sure you stop the chrono b4 resetting it will cause damage and is apparently the cause of most of the failures, I was told anyway by a russian dealer who is sending me mine, hopefully next week arrives. About the only weakness or glitch he could quote to me on the piece. Hope it serves you well!


----------



## kinaed

Mine (part 1):














































-k

Mine (part 2):














































-k


----------



## dapper

kinaed said:


> Mine (part 1):
> 
> Mine (part 2):


Superb collection, well done


----------



## PhilM

That's one superb collection, great photo's as well


----------



## Bladerunner

Impressive collection, very well done


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan

What MM are these Strela's?

Thanks!


----------



## mrteatime

very fine looking watch, congratulations!


----------



## Shurik

Hello everyone

I just got mine from yuri L this morning

BEAUTIFULL this is the new build 60's style model with cyrilic letters and non luminous markers.

first of all i guess that they are producing a new serie as my number is quite low.

then the marking on the glass back is different from those seen before.

pictures will come if anyone can explain me how to do









by the way how to set the date?

is it the vostok system midnight-nine-midnight-nine...

thanks


----------

